# Looking for land in the marysville ca to grass valley area



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

So i got another job in the location im looking for 4+acr with a trailer on it or house im looking for land in the marysville ca to grass valley to wheatland area

rental is fine but prefer something in the 60k range if possible appreciate it


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

We purchased land in Brownsville last year. There are a lot of communities up Marysville Rd. off Hwy. 20. See Diana Moore at Sunwest Real Estate. Tell her what your looking for and she'll give you a list of places to check out. That's what we did. There are a lot properties in a wide range of listing prices depending what you want. I will say prices are rising as more marijuana growers are buying up land. Although it's like that everywhere pot has been legalized.


----------



## MATTL (Dec 9, 2016)

Hitch said:


> We purchased land in Brownsville last year. There are a lot of communities up Marysville Rd. off Hwy. 20. See Diana Moore at Sunwest Real Estate. Tell her what your looking for and she'll give you a list of places to check out. That's what we did. There are a lot properties in a wide range of listing prices depending what you want. I will say prices are rising as more marijuana growers are buying up land. Although it's like that everywhere pot has been legalized.


thanks for the reply can you pm me her number if possible appreciate it.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

MATTL said:


> thanks for the reply can you pm me her number if possible appreciate it.


http://sunwestrealestate.com


----------

